

Of mice, men and machines (1998) - davesailer
http://web.archive.org/web/19990904010049/http://salon.com/bc/1998/12/15bc.html

======
gruseom
This passage gives a nice summary:

 _Engelbart 's 1951 epiphany focused on a basic predicament -- his perception
that the world's complexity was increasing at a faster rate than humanity's
ability to cope. The computer, he decided, offered the best chance to
"augment" human intelligence as a defensive measure. In opposition to the
artificial-intelligence researchers clustered at MIT, Engelbart never cared
particularly about making machines smarter -- his dream has always been to
give_ us _a wisdom upgrade._

